# Delta Triple Lite, Seats, Saddle Bags '38 Schwinn Frame...



## Freqman1 (Sep 9, 2011)

I started some auctions tonight and will be listing more over the weekend. v/r Shawn

http://www.ebay.com/sch/freqman1/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 11, 2011)

I added a couple of Schwinn straight bar frames, some more saddle bags, and misc.  v/r Shawn


----------



## 70cst (Sep 14, 2011)

Would you take a Bank M.O. ?


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 14, 2011)

I gladly accept other forms of payment besides Paypal. Ebay has worked hard to screw the small seller in the last couple of years and particularly by making PP mandatory as acceptable payment. Anything other than a postal money order must clear my bank before I ship though unless buyer is known to me. v/r Shawn


----------

